# gymcelling question



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 31, 2020)

got a question, since u seem to be knowledgable about that stuff, @copingvolcel 

what is ur opinion on just working on delts, upper chest, back? i mean those are the most desired muscles, right?
would me only training them give me assymetrys? 

Also, im 59kgs at 189 rn, and recently bought some test and deca off the internet, and it arrived today. whats ur opinion on supplementing roids, with me only focusing on those muscles? And since i dont like to diet, would dirtybulking help me? 

I plan on 500mg test e e5d, 750mg deca e5d, whats ur thoughts on that?


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 31, 2020)

My BFFs are all back in the same day.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 31, 2020)

you're forgetting NECK


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> you're forgetting NECK


yup this one aswell @copingvolcel


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Dec 31, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> Also, im 59kgs at 189 rn


Holy shit and i thought there cant be worse than my 59kgs at 183


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 31, 2020)

Andrew91 said:


> Holy shit and i thought there cant be worse than my 59kgs at 183


whats ur wrist size? mines 5.75inches


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Dec 31, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> NECK


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Dec 31, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> whats ur wrist size? mines 5.75inches


6,4in ***


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 31, 2020)

_The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_

*You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.

*The upper chest doesn't count as a muscle group*, doing flat bench press with a 1-2 second pause on the chest (powerlifting method) will grow your upper chest as much as the rest of the chest. The best way to train your delts is to do overhead press and get really strong at it. If you get to a 200 lb overhead press, you will have huge shoulders, there is no doubt about that. Isolation movements like lateral raises or front raises don't do much and should never be prioritized over the main compound movements.

*The best way to work the back is to do barbell bent-over rows in the beginning* (with a straight back to prevent injury), then you can do chin ups or pull ups when you are strong enough to do a lot.

*You shouldn't be taking steroids this early because you haven't even gained 80% of your muscular potentia*l, you should at least reach what is known as the advanced level of strength before you even consider taking steroids. Taking steroids will not only make you surpass your natural limit but it will also make you reach your muscular potential for steroids and after that point, you won't be able to make progress and you won't be able to stop injecting or you risk losing all your gains. When you add to that all the negative side effects (that ruin your health) that steroids cause, they really aren't worth the trouble. You can get a really good physique naturally.

*You can calculate your lifting level *for each lift by entering your stats here: https://strengthlevel.com/

*Most people in commercial gyms are not even at the intermediate level on upper body lifts or novice level for lower body lifts even though they have been lifting for years*, so they will be impressed if you have advanced numbers because to them, those numbers are impossible, in reality though, they are achievable within 3 years of proper hard training.

The main reasons why most naturals don't have a great physique is because they don't focus on the main compound movements, they don't address their weaknesses later on, they are unable to stay consistent with their training for more than a few months, they never improve their form and they waste their time cutting and bulking.


*I never made a lot of progress in the past 4 years because I wasn't consistent* for most of the time, I didn't train effectively because I was following bad programs, I was struggling to eat enough and to sleep enough, and most of all, I was impatient and wasted a lot of time bulking and cutting when I really should have just focused on getting stronger.

*Gaining 1lb per week is a bad idea for most guys*, it is only useful if you are really skinny and underweight, otherwise you are better off aiming for a 0.5 lb per week weight gain, and *if you're already at a high body fat *(fat face and belly)*, you need to maintain your weight *while gymmaxxing, doing so will make you gain muscle while losing fat, your weight will stay the same but your body will change and you will look differently in the mirror, that is what matters the most. 


For your program I recommend that you do this 5 day Upper Lower Program:


Monday (Upper):

Overhead Press 3-5x6-10
Bench Press 3-5x6-10
Barbell Rows 3-5x6-10
Barbell Curl 3-5x8-12
Tricep Skullcrushers 3-5x8-12

Tuesday (Lower):

Squat 3-5x6-10
Deadlift 3-5x6-10
Calf Raises 3-5x8-12

Thursday (Upper):

Overhead Press 3-5x6-10
Bench Press 3-5x6-10
Barbell Rows 3-5x6-10
Barbell Curl 3-5x8-12
Tricep Skullcrushers 3-5x8-12

Friday (Lower):

Squat 3-5x6-10
Deadlift 3-5x6-10
Calf Raises 3-5x8-12

Saturday (Upper):

Overhead Press 3-5x6-10
Bench Press 3-5x6-10
Barbell Rows 3-5x6-10
Barbell Curl 3-5x8-12
Tricep Skullcrushers 3-5x8-12



-Overhead press will build your entire shoulders
-Bench Press will build your entire chest
-Barbell rows will build your entire back
-Barbell Curls will build your entire biceps (1/3 of the arm)
-Skullcrushers will build your entire triceps (2/3 of the arm)
-Squats will build your quads (front part of legs) and glutes (butt muscles)
-Deadlifts will build your hamstrings (back part of legs), lower back (prevents injuries), glutes and forearms, they will also improve your grip

PS*: If you want to train your neck*, do neck curls and neck extensions at the end of the workout to avoid ruining your progress on the other lifts, do 4 sets of 20-25.


So, as you can see, with all those exercises, *you can train your entire body*. The exercise selection is low because the volume and the frequency are kept high, this allows you to add 5 lbs to your squat and deadlift every workout (10 lbs per week) and 5-10 lbs to your upper body lifts every week (for better progression on upper body lifts, use 1.25 lb microplates, buy them from Amazon).


You will make *progress* by aiming to do as many reps as possible, so you must pick a weight that allows you to do 6-10 reps for compound movements and 8-12 reps for isolation exercises, if you did 10 reps in the 1st set, your 2nd set might be only 8 reps, and your 3rd set might be 7 reps, then your 4th might be 6 reps, so you should add weight when your last set is 2 reps higher than the lowest number of the rep range, so 8 for 6-10 and 10 for 8-12, by doing this, you will stay in the rep range.

*You can customize the program to suit your needs* by adding or removing sets depending on your ability to recover, the more sets you are able to do, the better your progress will be because higher volume leads to more gains, higher frequency leads to faster progress which is why you do all the upper body lifts 3 times per week and the lower body lifts 2 times per week. There is an emphasis on the upper body for aesthetics without neglecting the lower body, this is not like Starting Strength or Stronglifts which make you focus on the legs. For women, it would be more beneficial to do the opposite since the lower body is more important for them.


*Once you become an intermediate lifter,* this program may stop working, if that happens, just split your sets of compound movements with a variation, so if you do 4 sets of bench press usually, do 2 sets of bench press and 2 sets of close grip bench press, doing this will help you get unstuck, and the same logic can be applied to every other lift, the main downside with variations is that you need to learn a new exercise and that can take time, but unfortunately, you can't keep getting stronger without variations or different rep ranges when you reach higher levels because your body will stop adapting to the training stimulus.


*If you're wondering how a gym noob like me* who can't even bench 135 lbs for reps knows so much about training, it is because I have been researching this topic since 2016 but I have not stayed consistent for all this time, I have put more effort into researching and trying out many different things than I have spent staying on one program for a long period of time and because of that lack of consistency and that lack of patience, I have never gotten past the novice level. Most people (me included) *can reach the intermediate level in 1 year or less *if they do everything properly, those who have a good coach who is at least as knowledgeable as I am would fit into that category.


*To learn proper form*, here is what you need to do:

1) Watch some tutorials on youtube
2) Film yourself while doing each lift
3) Go on https://www.reddit.com/r/strength_training and make a reddit account if you don't already have one
4) Make a thread asking for a form check with your video.
5) Do a new thread for each lift with your video and ask for advice. They will give you really good advice to improve, then you can repeat this process until they tell you that you are using perfect form. You can also ask me for a form check if you want, I'd be happy to help.


Here are the best tutorials you can watch for those exercises:


*Bench Press:*


*Barbell Bent-Over Row:*


*Overhead Press:*


*Squat:*


*Deadlift:*



*Bicep Curls:*


*Skullcrushers* (dumbbell or ez curl bar):





If you have any questions about this huge guide or anything else, just ask.


----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Dec 31, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> whats ur wrist size? mines 5.75inches


Man it’s over for u Jfl.


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Dec 31, 2020)

copingvolcel said:


> _The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_
> 
> *You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.
> 
> ...



not a single fucking word u abused dog it was all bait u nigga


----------



## Deleted member 2969 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lev Peshkov (Dec 31, 2020)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> got a question, since u seem to be knowledgable about that stuff, @copingvolcel
> 
> what is ur opinion on just working on delts, upper chest, back? i mean those are the most desired muscles, right?
> would me only training them give me assymetrys?
> ...


damn brocel 

mirin deca

i really wann try this obviosuly i cant rn not enough time but mirin motivation

ur gonna want to work shoulders 100% since wide look

and arms and back too

abs come with low bf% do dont worry

and dont train legs 

huge cope just cardio max and u will get good legs ngl


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 1, 2021)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> not a single fucking word u abused dog it was all bait u nigga


Tbh, I honestly thought it was a legit question.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> _The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_
> 
> *You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.
> 
> ...



brah I thought the memes about U writing essays were jokes..wtf is this lmao.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 1, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> brah I thought the memes about U writing essays were jokes..wtf is this lmao.


I had just started my day and had too much energy to let loose, I don't write like that usually though because I now play COD Cold War on PC instead, it's much more fun.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy new year @Lev Peshkov @HowAmIAlive123 @CopingCel @copingvolcel @RichardSpencel


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jan 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> I had just started my day and had too much energy to let loose, I don't write like that usually though because I now play COD Cold War on PC instead, it's much more fun.


autist


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 1, 2021)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> autist


I'm often the MVP in multiplayer


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jan 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> I'm often the MVP in multiplayer


dedly srs?


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jan 1, 2021)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> dedly srs?


Yeah, of course, I have developed a strategy to get a lot of kills really easily and I have gotten so good at it that it pisses people off when I kill them over and over again and they can't fight back, it's hilarious, way more satisfying than all the time I spent here, I should have started way earlier.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jan 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Yeah, of course, I have developed a strategy to get a lot of kills really easily and I have gotten so good at it that it pisses people off when I kill them over and over again and they can't fight back, it's hilarious, way more satisfying than all the time I spent here, I should have started way earlier.


ded srs?


----------



## HowAmIAlive123 (Jan 1, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> damn brocel
> 
> mirin deca
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply bro but this question isnt serious at all and those are not my stats^^


----------



## TheChosenChad (Jan 7, 2021)

Should have more reacts, some solid advice here.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jan 7, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> _The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_
> 
> *You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.
> 
> ...



you gotta be fucking kidding me...................... HOOW THE FUCK DID YOU ACTUALLY WRITE ALL THIS SHIT????? I THOUGHT IT WAS A COPY PASTA BUT ITS FUCKING NOT....... YOU REALLY WROTE A 10000 WORD ESSAY THAT WILL BE READ BY ABSOLUTELY FUCKING NO ONE. WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU????????????????????????????????????????????

@brbbrah you need to eviscerate him to save him man he needs some sense beaten into him


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Jan 7, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> you gotta be fucking kidding me...................... HOOW THE FUCK DID YOU ACTUALLY WRITE ALL THIS SHIT????? I THOUGHT IT WAS A COPY PASTA BUT ITS FUCKING NOT....... YOU REALLY WROTE A 10000 WORD ESSAY THAT WILL BE READ BY ABSOLUTELY FUCKING NO ONE. WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> @brbbrah you need to eviscerate him to save him man he needs some sense beaten into him


I got buff as fuck because of this essay bro, wdym?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jul 10, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> _The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_
> 
> *You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.
> 
> ...



Thoughts on this guide? @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 10, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Thoughts on this guide? @volcelfatcel







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Eezz (Jul 30, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> _The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_
> 
> *You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.
> 
> ...



What program do you recommend for an intermediate ?
I am not making much gains with that anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 30, 2021)

Eezz said:


> What program do you recommend for an intermediate ?
> I am not making much gains with that anymore.


*Back+ biceps*:
Back: Deadlift, pull ups rear delt flyes, shrugs, lat pulldown, narrow grip barbell row. Chin ups.
Biceps curl with machine, hammer curls, spider curls.
*Chest+ triceps*:
Chest: bench press, incline bench press, flyes with cables,
Triceps: skull crushers, triceps pushdowns and dips.
Focus on developing upper chest because lower pecs are usually bigger and look unproportional compared to the upper chest in most people. 
*Lowerbody + abs*
Legs: Squats, romanian dealdlifts, hamstring curls. Lunges.
Abs: crunches with weight, ab wheel roll out, hanging crunches, side crunches with weight and russian twists with weight.

Do 8-12 rep

workout 6 times a week and have 1 rest day(optional)

some might say if you workout 6 times a day with that many exercises you will overwork but it’s bs i noticed that when i “overworked” i gained alot more muscles than just training 2-3 times a week

you will 100% grow if you do this


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 30, 2021)

Eezz said:


> What program do you recommend for an intermediate ?
> I am not making much gains with that anymore



Upper Lower with 1-2 exercises per movement pattern for the upper body, and only squats and deadlifts for the lower body.

You have to use variations to prevent the biological law of accomodation, that is how you will make progress as an intermediate.

You also need to focus on high volume, not too much but just enough to make progress, so if you're not making progress on 3 sets of 4-8, try increasing that to 4 or 5 sets, and if that's not working, do a variation, and if that doesn't help, do back-off sets by removing around 10 lbs and doing as many reps as you can for a few sets.

Movement patterns for the upper body are:

Horizontal Push: Bench Press, Close-Grip Bench Press, Dumbbell Bench Press, Incline Bench Press
Horizontal Pull: Bent-Over Row, Pendlay Row, Dumbbell Row
Vertical Push: Overhead Press, Dumbbell Military Press
Vertical Pull: Chin-Ups, Pull-Ups, Lat Pulldowns

And you'll also need accessory lifts. Here are some of the best examples:

Skullcrushers (for the triceps)
Curls (for the biceps)
Neck Curls (for the front of the neck)
Neck Extensions (for the back of the neck)
Neck Side Raises (for the sides of the neck)
Reverse Hyperextensions (for the lower body, do them after squats and deadlifts with bands attached to a power rack)
Calf Raises (for the calves on lower days)
Lateral Raises (for the shoulders)

If you want to train the neck faster, you can do 3x20-25 5-7 days per week, depending on your ability to recover.

So, now you may wonder how to make a program from this, here is a good example that I came up with right now:

Monday (Upper 1):

Bench Press 3x2-5
Bench Press 2x4-8
Weighted Chin-Ups 3-4x4-8
Overhead Press 3-4x6-10
Bent-Over Row 3-4x6-10
Skullcrushers 3x8-12
Curls 3x8-12


Tuesday (Lower 1):

Squats 3-5x4-8
Deadlifts 2-4x4-8
Calf Raises 4x8-12
Reverse Hyperextensions 3x8-12
Neck Curls 3x20-25
Neck Extensions 3x20-25
Neck Side Raises 3x20-25


Wednesday: Rest


Thursday (Upper 1):

Overhead Press 3x2-5
Overhead Press 2x4-8
Weighted Pull-Ups 3-4x4-8
Close-Grip Bench Press 3-4x6-10
Pendlay Rows 3-4x6-10
Skullcrushers 3x8-12
Curls 3x8-12


Friday (Lower 2):

Squats 3-5x4-8
Deadlifts 2-4x4-8
Calf Raises 4x8-12
Reverse Hyperextensions 3x8-12
Neck Curls 3x20-25
Neck Extensions 3x20-25
Neck Side Raises 3x20-25


Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Rest


Extra Info:

When I write rep ranges, like 4-8, I mean you take a weight that allows you to do 4-8 reps and then, when you start to reach the end of the rep range, you add weight. You may do 8 reps on your first set but only 7 reps on your second set and 6 reps on your third set but that is enough reps to add weight. Rep ranges allow you to maintain the exact same amount of volume no matter how much you progress by never adding too much weight than what you can handle.

Also, the number of sets that you choose per exercise is completely up to you, it depends on your ability to recover. Some people can handle 5 sets of squats and 5 sets of deadlifts on the same day without having recovery issues, while other people, can only handle 3 sets of squats and 1 set of deadlifts, not everybody is the same. Doing more than what you can handle will NOT make you progress faster, it will just put you at a very high injury risk and it will make you take too many days of rest to recover, which isn't a good thing.

The best way to find out how much volume you can handle per muscle group is to start light and with lower volume and then if you're unable to get stronger in the rep range, you can add sets to the exercise.

If you don't have access to a power rack and bands, then you can do a leg curl or a leg extension instead of the reverse hyperextensions and it will also help. Be careful to not do too many isolation exercises because it may hurt your progress on your main compound movements, which are the ones that will give you the most gains, so always focus on the compound movements.

In my case, I can handle a ton of volume for the upper body but for the lower body, I don't need a lot of volume to stimulate growth, and that mostly comes down to genetics, my legs are much longer than what normal guys have so when I do squats, the range of motion is much longer. That is why you need to adjust the volume of the program based on what your body needs, and you cannot just follow the exact copy of what somebody else uses.

Also, I recommend that you avoid using dumbbells for the most part because they only allow you to progress in 5 lb increments, not 2.5 lbs, so it is much more difficult to make progress on them, especially as an intermediate.


----------



## Eezz (Jul 30, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Upper Lower with 1-2 exercises per movement pattern for the upper body, and only squats and deadlifts for the lower body.
> 
> You have to use variations to prevent the biological law of accomodation, that is how you will make progress as an intermediate.
> 
> ...


Very insightful il give the program a go


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 30, 2021)

Eezz said:


> Very insightful il give the program a go


His program is very shit jfl if you actually follow it. chest and back shouldn’t be done on the same day. Plus it’s 8-12 reps each set 30-50 sec if you want to build muscle and for hypotrophy. Follow my program if you want actual gains and defined back and chest.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 30, 2021)

Eezz said:


> Very insightful il give the program a go


Plus you can’t do weighted chin ups and pull ups if you haven’t mastered pull ups yet so start with banded pull ups or no band.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 30, 2021)

Eezz said:


> Very insightful il give the program a go


Ngl i forgot to put in shoulder in my program
Here is shoulders
: overhead press, side lateral raises with dumbels, egyptian lateral raises.
The front shoulders are already being worked out during chest and your rear delts on back day(you can add a big more rear delt exercises if you feel like its still lacking)

You should so shoulders on chest+ triceps day


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 30, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Plus you can’t do weighted chin ups and pull ups if you haven’t mastered pull ups yet so start with banded pull ups or no band.


Actually, you have to start with bodyweight chin ups first.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jul 30, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> His program is very shit jfl if you actually follow it. chest and back shouldn’t be done on the same day. Plus it’s 8-12 reps each set 30-50 sec if you want to build muscle and for hypotrophy. Follow my program if you want actual gains and defined back and chest.


There is no perfect rep range.

8-12 reps isn't the only way to do high volume. The only thing that matters is total number of reps as long as you're not doing 1RM only like a powerlifter.

You're truly a dogmatic moron.

There is no perfect program, you just have to properly manage the variables and choose the sets, reps and exercise selection based on what works best for you.

Like I said, the program that I wrote is not cookie cutter, it doesn't work for everyone.

Also, Upper Lowers are a common thing, doing back and chest on the same day isn't a problem as long as volume is managed properly.

You don't need 5 sets of bench press unless 3 sets isn't working for you. Doing more doesn't always equal more results.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 31, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> There is no perfect rep range.
> 
> 8-12 reps isn't the only way to do high volume. The only thing that matters is total number of reps as long as you're not doing 1RM only like a powerlifter.
> 
> ...


Reps don’t matter that’s why i said time under tension should be 30-50 seconds usually the rep range to achive that is 8-12 reps. And no chest and bacl shouldn’t be on the same day better to you split between pull and push aka chest and back days


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 31, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Actually, you have to start with bodyweight chin ups first.


Most people can’t do enough chin ups to feel in their lats so it’s important to use bands for body and mind connection jfl your advice was shit don’t cry about it it’s not even funny i’m positive most people barely won’t see much of a difference of using your program for a half year.


----------



## Eezz (Jul 31, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> His program is very shit jfl if you actually follow it. chest and back shouldn’t be done on the same day. Plus it’s 8-12 reps each set 30-50 sec if you want to build muscle and for hypotrophy. Follow my program if you want actual gains and defined back and chest.


Nigga your program got no shoulder excercises
But I do agree I thought upper/lower is too much leg workout. I would split upper to 2 days like chest triceps shoulder/ biceps back/legs which is a P/P/L


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 31, 2021)

Eezz said:


> Nigga your program got no shoulder excercises
> But I do agree I thought upper/lower is too much leg workout. I would split upper to 2 days like chest triceps shoulder/ biceps back/legs which is a P/P/L


Nigga i made a post about shoulders after that didn’t i

If you follow his program you will have shit arms since he incorporates like 1 biceps and triceps exercises when in reality you need to do like 3 exercises for each of em if you want to have a lean and huge arm

Just work legs as much as upper body theorim!

you totally won’t look like a thicc ass female after following it for a year


----------



## Eezz (Jul 31, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Nigga i made a post about shoulders after that didn’t i
> 
> If you follow his program you will have shit arms since he incorporates like 1 biceps and triceps exercises when in reality you need to do like 3 exercises for each of em if you want to have a lean and huge arm
> 
> ...


Yeah jfl dont worry am not a retard


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Most people can’t do enough chin ups to feel in their lats so it’s important to use bands for body and mind connection jfl your advice was shit don’t cry about it it’s not even funny i’m positive most people barely won’t see much of a difference of using your program for a half year.


Bands are bad for progressive overload because it is very difficult to know how much progress you made unless you can somehow remember the exact position where you were standing. That is because, let's say you loop a band to a power rack, the farther away you are from the power rack, the more band tension there is, so the more difficult it is to do the exercise. If you just always do it in the same spot or in different spots and always do something different without being able to track your progress, you will obviously fail to make progress.

That is why bands are especially bad for beginners who don't know how band tension works or how to track their progress.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Reps don’t matter that’s why i said time under tension should be 30-50 seconds usually the rep range to achive that is 8-12 reps. And no chest and bacl shouldn’t be on the same day better to you split between pull and push aka chest and back days


Time under tension literally doesn't matter. Doing 1 rep for 5 extra seconds doesn't count as if you did 1-2 extra reps.

What truly counts is using perfect form, so you can do fast reps or slow reps and you will progress just as fast as long as the reps are done in a controlled fashion with proper form. That means, you can't let your body drop too fast on the squat and you can't start hitching on the deadlift and you can't raise your hips on the bench press or start kipping on the pull up. As long as proper form is maintained throughout the entire movement, the time under tension doesn't matter.

And like I said, the rep range doesn't matter. It is only a myth that higher reps are best for bodybuilding because in reality, it's all a matter of managing the variables. It is impossible to do high frequency on a program where you have high volume and high exercise selection. So you have to pick the right variables based on your needs and your ability to progress.

That means that for a complete beginner who can recover very easily due to lifting very easy weight, they can do squats, overhead press, bench press and chin ups 3 times per week and recover easily, and since they are weak, they can make progress with very little volume.

But the stronger you become, the more volume you will need to progress and so, there comes a point where you are lifting too much weight and for too many sets and repetitions that it becomes impossible to do the main compound movements 3 times per week. That is when it is best to move to a lower frequency program with higher volume and higher exercise selection.

So, beginners shouldn't train like intermediates, and intermediates shouldn't train like advanced people. Everyone should train differently based on their ability to recover, so your cookie cutter approach simply doesn't work.

And, the program that I recommended is actually an intermediate program, which is what he was asking for, and I didn't make it based on my own knowledge but a youtuber who has 10 years of experience training as a natural who is actually really strong and looks like he lifts.
This is the youtuber I am talking about here:


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Bands are bad for progressive overload because it is very difficult to know how much progress you made unless you can somehow remember the exact position where you were standing. That is because, let's say you loop a band to a power rack, the farther away you are from the power rack, the more band tension there is, so the more difficult it is to do the exercise. If you just always do it in the same spot or in different spots and always do something different without being able to track your progress, you will obviously fail to make progress.
> 
> That is why bands are especially bad for beginners who don't know how band tension works or how to track their progress.


The placement of the band barely makes any diffrence


copingvolcel said:


> Time under tension literally doesn't matter. Doing 1 rep for 5 extra seconds doesn't count as if you did 1-2 extra reps.
> 
> What truly counts is using perfect form, so you can do fast reps or slow reps and you will progress just as fast as long as the reps are done in a controlled fashion with proper form. That means, you can't let your body drop too fast on the squat and you can't start hitching on the deadlift and you can't raise your hips on the bench press or start kipping on the pull up. As long as proper form is maintained throughout the entire movement, the time under tension doesn't matter.
> 
> ...



i agree with you on this one kind off yes they should train diffrently but time under tension do matter since your trying to make your muscles work under the whole set and really stretch and contract and not just make the muscles work for 1 second and be done i guess its just a matter of a opinion.


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 1, 2021)

Btw @copingvolcel i don’t do pull ups since they barely feel in the lats for me so i know that you need to have good mind to body conection for your body to grow thats why my lats are far behind my other muscles. What exercises do you recommend for rounded shoulders and hunched back and for a unstable neck(its hard do hold it up)


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Nigga i made a post about shoulders after that didn’t i
> 
> If you follow his program you will have shit arms since he incorporates like 1 biceps and triceps exercises when in reality you need to do like 3 exercises for each of em if you want to have a lean and huge arm
> 
> ...


Unless you have good genetics for arms, you will NOT get big biceps from doing curls and you will NOT get big triceps from doing skullcrushers or tricep extensions.

What you don't understand is that for most beginners, 3 sets of 8-12 reps on skullcrushers will be enough to train the triceps to failure, which means that after that point, their triceps will be too tired to lift heavy weights. So doing 10 sets of skullcrushers or more in the same workout is actually junk volume because you're doing extra sets that you do not need.

The only thing that can make your muscles grow as a natural lifter is strength gain. So, the goal is not to do 15 sets of curls and 15 sets of skullcrushers per workout, the goal is to take your curl and skullcrusher from a 20 lb bar to a 170 lb bar for 5-8 reps.

That is what will give you big arms, but you will never get there if you are doing so much volume that your arms are never able to recover.

Also, getting strong at the bench press, the overhead press and the chin up will naturally give you bigger arms.
Skullcrushers and curls will only add a few extra inches. In other words, just from doing compound movements, you can go from 12 to 15 inch arms, and then the isolation exercises will allow you to gain maybe an extra 2 inches on your arms, which means that the compound movements should always be the main focus.

Also, you cannot have big arms if you have a small chest, and small shoulders. Your arms don't grow just through strength gain but they grow mainly due to the caloric surplus, that is because if you add 20 lbs of muscle to your frame, your arms will get bigger even if you never train them directly.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Btw @copingvolcel i don’t do pull ups since they barely feel in the lats for me so i know that you need to have good mind to body conection for your body to grow thats why my lats are far behind my other muscles. What exercises do you recommend for rounded shoulders and hunched back and for a unstable neck(its hard do hold it up)


It has nothing to do with mind muscle connection.

The only correct explanation for your problem is either that you used bad form OR you are arm dominant, which means that when you do chin ups, your arms do most of the work, and it's the same with the bench press and other big compound lifts involving the upper body.

Most guys are chest dominant, which means that their problem is the opposite, which is where isolation exercises for the arms come into play to fix individual weaknesses.

The best way to fix your neck posture is to strengthen your neck by doing neck curls, neck extensions and neck side raises for 4 sets of 25 reps for 3-5 days per week. And, according to AlphaDestiny, the neck is the fastest growing muscle group and it gets strong really quickly too so you should never neglect it. You don't need a neck harness when starting out, you just need to have access to plates.
Then you lie down on a bench, put a 2.5 lb plate on your forehead and do the exercise.
Neck curls are done lying down on your back and neck extensions are done lying down on your stomach.

Here is a guide to follow for neck training: 




As for your shoulders, you can strengthen them by getting strong at the standing overhead press (an exercise that very few people in commercial gyms use even though it is the most effective shoulder exercise): 




For your back, I recommend you do chin ups and bent over rows. Chin ups train the lats and bent over rows train the upper back and traps.
So, if you do both, you will have a very strong back. Strong back muscles make it impossible to have bad back posture and it completely removes back pain for the rest of your life.

Also, if your posture is so bad that it prevents you from using proper form on the squat and deadlift. You can do leg curls and leg press instead for the meantime, but once your posture is fixed, start doing squats and deadlifts and that will give you a very impressive lower body to go with your strong upper body.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> It has nothing to do with mind muscle connection.
> 
> The only correct explanation for your problem is either that you used bad form OR you are arm dominant, which means that when you do chin ups, your arms do most of the work, and it's the same with the bench press and other big compound lifts involving the upper body.
> 
> ...



fucking hell man essays do a TLDR




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## nvck_pilled (Aug 1, 2021)

meg..


HowAmIAlive123 said:


> got a question, since u seem to be knowledgable about that stuff, @copingvolcel
> 
> what is ur opinion on just working on delts, upper chest, back? i mean those are the most desired muscles, right?
> would me only training them give me assymetrys?
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 1, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> It has nothing to do with mind muscle connection.
> 
> The only correct explanation for your problem is either that you used bad form OR you are arm dominant, which means that when you do chin ups, your arms do most of the work, and it's the same with the bench press and other big compound lifts involving the upper body.
> 
> ...



Your first post with legit advice bro i’m doing the neck exercises but my scm muscle is pretty tight And i get headaches when doing neck extension. the doc told me to do chin tucks and they have done nothing to me.


volcelfatcel said:


> fucking hell man essays do a TLDR
> View attachment 1250429


jfl


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> The placement of the band barely makes any diffrence
> 
> i agree with you on this one kind off yes they should train diffrently but time under tension do matter since your trying to make your muscles work under the whole set and really stretch and contract and not just make the muscles work for 1 second and be done i guess its just a matter of a opinion.


Although you are correct that it doesn't make much of a difference which height you put the band at, I wasn't talking about that.
What I was saying is that if you stand 5 meters away from the band, there will be more band tension than if you are 1 meter away from it.

So, the best way to make progress with bands is to stand further away each time you do them, or simply do more reps.
The main problem with only doing band exercises though is that it is very difficult to control the band because of the way that they work. It is not like moving a barbell against the force of gravity, it is much more difficult and if you don't even know how to do progressive overload with them, then they are a waste of time. Bands are useful but most people use them the wrong way.

As for time under tension, like I said, if you are doing the reps in a controlled fashion with proper form, it is impossible to do them too fast, so doing them in a much slower way isn't going to cause more muscle growth because what matters most is the amount of weight that you lift, not the amount of time that you lift them for. Doing reps that are too fast can lead to injury however, but doing reps that are too slow can lead to unnecessary plateaus and a high risk of tendonitis, which means that if you do reps that are too slow, you risk being unable to recover.

Soreness doesn't mean muscle growth, soreness just means you did more than your body was used to doing, so if you're always sore and you've been training for a while now, it isn't a good thing at all.

Also, most of what I talk about on the subject of bodybuilding and lifting in general is not based on my personal experiences but research that I did on the subject from reputable sources of information, especially good fitness channels like AlphaDestiny, Omarisuf, Scott Herman and Natural Hypertrophy. And, although you may claim the same, the difference is that your knowledge comes from fake naturals, not real naturals so you take your information from the wrong places.

Most guys on this forum share very bad fitness advice and that is because most of them look up to fake naturals for advice and there are very few of those guys who actually give true advice that works for naturals, that is because fake naturals got their results from drugs, so they have no clue how a natural needs to train to make good progress.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

HowAmIAlive123 said:


> got a question, since u seem to be knowledgable about that stuff, @copingvolcel
> 
> what is ur opinion on just working on delts, upper chest, back? i mean those are the most desired muscles, right?
> would me only training them give me assymetrys?
> ...


I am just realizing now that I never actually answered your question.

I will do that right now without judging. The back is actually made of 3 muscle groups: the lats, the upper back and the lower back.

Delts: Overhead Press and Lateral Raises

Upper chest: Incline bench press

Lats: Chin ups and/or Pull ups

Upper Back: Bent-Over Rows

Lower Back: Deadlift


So, to recap:

Overhead Press
Lateral Raises
Incline Bench Press
Chin ups/Pull Ups
Bent-Over Rows
Deadlift


If you only do those exercises, your main weaknesses will be your quads and your arms. To fix them, you would need to add squats, curls and tricep extensions.

The lower back is a small muscle group but you shouldn't neglect it because training it will cure back pain for the rest of your life, and it will give you better posture.
The deadlift will also give you big glutes (butt muscles), and big hamstrings (Back of your legs).

So, you'll look massive from the back and from the side, but not from the front.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Aug 1, 2021)

BBC_EMPIRE_RULER said:


> Your first post with legit advice bro i’m doing the neck exercises but my scm muscle is pretty tight And i get headaches when doing neck extension. the doc told me to do chin tucks and they have done nothing to me.
> 
> jfl


Yeah, I had a similar problem when doing neck training, which is what forced me to stop.

Doing neck training gave me nausea to the point where after only 1 set of neck curls or neck extensions, when I was standing up, I felt like throwing up. And I got headaches sometimes too.

So, I did research on that and what I found is that it's due to posture and because the neck training is done lying down which can cause motion sickness.

There were a few people who recommended to use the neck flex neck harness instead because it makes you do the exercises while either standing up or sitting down. This cures the motion sickness, which means you don't have to worry about nausea or headaches anymore.

The neck flex cost me around 170$ after shipping and taxes, so it isn't cheap but at least it allows you to grow your neck to its maximum potential without causing you unnecessary pain and discomfort.

Also, personally, I highly doubt that doing stretching exercises will fix your problem because without added resistance, posture usually can't be changed. Most doctors who recommend specific exercises to fix posture have no idea how the muscles in the body works. Doctors are only good at curing illnesses or helping people with broken limbs or other health issues like that, they are no experts in physiology.
For that, you would need to see a physiotherapist instead, but it is also highly likely that your problem can be fixed through direct neck work done with a neck harness.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 26, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> _The Ultimate Guide to Gymmaxxing:_
> 
> *You need to work the entire body, not just a few muscle groups* otherwise you will get muscular imbalances which will give you a high risk of injury and make you look weird. However, when you will have reached a higher level, you will be able to focus on the specific muscle groups that you prefer.
> 
> ...



I don't understand the rep and weight per rep part


----------

